# how to set differential download rate ?



## Technician1 (May 5, 2008)

Hi. So very much like many of you, I have that little kid who has become a youth now, and who wants to watch TV programs all the time on his PC via internet-based local TV channels..... the problem here is that our internet connection at home is barely 300KB/sec. With the kid keeping the TV-via-internet on all the time (even when he is away..... ) I sometimes have to wait 15 minutes to get done with a 50MB download... 

my question is : my wireless firewall is a D-Link DIR-300 Firmware Version 1.03 

Is there a way to set a maximum download speed for the kid on the D-Link wireless router ? 

is there a way to set a maximum download speed on his windows 7 ? 

is there any way to give my PC a higher priority for the internet connection requests?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Have you looked into the parental controls (page 34 in your manual) A schedule possibly?


----------



## Technician1 (May 5, 2008)

gcavan said:


> Have you looked into the parental controls (page 34 in your manual) A schedule possibly?


I have not got any manual with my pc except for the motherboard booklet.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

the manual for the router. available at the d-link site


----------



## Technician1 (May 5, 2008)

gcavan said:


> Have you looked into the parental controls (page 34 in your manual) A schedule possibly?


thank you gcavan 

the manual of my router 
http://global.dlink.com.sg/site_downloads/Wireless/DIR-300/Manual/DIR-300+A1_Manual+v1.0.pdf

does indeed provide some parental control, but that is very basic, and only allows to turn ON or OFF the internet access of the kid. That is not my goal. I do want to allow him to have internet connection, but I want to have a higher priority for my files and communication over the net.


----------



## iwilleatu12 (Sep 30, 2009)

I also would like to find out if this is possible.

Very good question.


----------



## Technician1 (May 5, 2008)

I can even accept a third party software solution...


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

You want a router with a feature known as QoS, or Quality of Service. You can use that to set priority to data packets.


----------



## Technician1 (May 5, 2008)

ebackhus said:


> You want a router with a feature known as QoS, or Quality of Service. You can use that to set priority to data packets.



thank you ebackhus. 

I searched a lot yesterday, and I think what we are looking for is called Traffic Shaping. 

QoS is something that my DIR-300 does offer, but it is not for the goal at hand. 




> Use this section to configure D-Link's Smart QoS. This Smart QoS improves your VoIP voice quality or streaming by ensuring that your VoIP or streaming traffic is prioritized over other network traffic, such as FTP or Web. For best performance, please tick the "lag eliminated" option to automatically set the priority for your applications.


----------



## Technician1 (May 5, 2008)

• The Smart QoS feature helps impove your network VoIP and streaming performance by prioritizing the data flows of network applications.


----------



## Technician1 (May 5, 2008)

note please that my DIR -300 does indeed provide a way to limit the wan port to 10mgps. But this is NOT my goal. I don't want to permanently limit an application or a port..... I want simply to give my PC priority1 for downloads and uploads, wife's iPhone, priority2, and kid's PC priority3.


----------



## Technician1 (May 5, 2008)

UP please.


----------



## CrystalClear (Dec 29, 2004)

Not to be rude, but 300kb/sec is still very quick. do you mean 30kb sec?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Actually, 300kbytes/sec is pretty pedestrian for high speed access, that's about 3mbit service. :wink: I regularly get downloads at 2.3-2.4 mbytes/sec here.


----------



## Technician1 (May 5, 2008)

johnwill said:


> Actually, 300kbytes/sec is pretty pedestrian for high speed access, that's about 3mbit service. :wink: I regularly get downloads at 2.3-2.4 mbytes/sec here.


yeah, and with a kid who ALL the time is pumping up VIDEO in live feeds, your download of some important files goes as low as barely 20kb/s when your boss is driving you crazy to get that damn report done by yesterday! 

Is there a way to set priority or differential download rate ? 

my router DIR 300 does allow me to set the wi-fi port to 10MBps, but that is NOT what I am looking for, as this would simply cap all wi-fi users even when I don't need the connection. 

Please help. 
I am ready to buy a new modem router / software if it provides this feature.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I'd probably consider picking up a router that's compatible with DD-WRT firmware, they have true bandwidth management. Most SOHO routers won't have nearly enough capability as far as bandwidth management goes.


----------



## Technician1 (May 5, 2008)

johnwill said:


> I'd probably consider picking up a router that's compatible with DD-WRT firmware, they have true bandwidth management. Most SOHO routers won't have nearly enough capability as far as bandwidth management goes.


cool. thank you. 

my device, DIR-300 is supported! 
http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/Supported_Devices#D-Link


----------



## Technician1 (May 5, 2008)

hmmmmm. 
flashing the DIR300 rev A1 that I have is not like just installing a software..... 
http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/DIR300

you need to telnet and connect to the red boot...... then run a local ftp server...... is not there a more straight forward way ?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Apparently, for your revision of the router, that's the procedure. :smile:


----------



## Technician1 (May 5, 2008)

johnwill said:


> Apparently, for your revision of the router, that's the procedure. :smile:


that is not a feasible solution for me.....


----------



## techbytes (Oct 10, 2009)

I think this is what will serve your purpose. It's in Germany though but the $22 price tag does include German VAT and shipping and handling fees. :smile:

http://www.cfos.de/speed/cfosspeed_e.htm


----------



## Technician1 (May 5, 2008)

techbytes said:


> I think this is what will serve your purpose. It's in Germany though but the $22 price tag does include German VAT and shipping and handling fees. :smile:
> 
> http://www.cfos.de/speed/cfosspeed_e.htm


thank you very much. this looks rather promising. am trying it now.


----------



## techbytes (Oct 10, 2009)

Do give us a review of the product. My daughter is only 4 now but I might need this down the road. :grin:


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

The problem with such applications is they have to be loaded on all machines to have any effect. Just putting it on one machine won't do anything for the issue.

Really, traffic management has to be done at a *choke point*, which in the typical home network is the router.


----------



## techbytes (Oct 10, 2009)

Correct, QoS is more effective when implemeneted at the router. Since we are talking about only 3 PCs (two desktop and a laptop), I'm sure Technician1 wouldn't mind installing the app on all three. Hopefully, the app won't be too CPU bound.


----------



## Technician1 (May 5, 2008)

techbytes said:


> Do give us a review of the product. My daughter is only 4 now but I might need this down the road. :grin:


thank you. 

cFOS speed does not allow you to do traffic shaping to set an order of priority of computers over internet connexion.


----------



## Technician1 (May 5, 2008)

johnwill said:


> The problem with such applications is they have to be loaded on all machines to have any effect. Just putting it on one machine won't do anything for the issue.
> 
> Really, traffic management has to be done at a *choke point*, which in the typical home network is the router.


I perfectly agree John.... but even with cFOS Speed installed on my pc and another licence for my kid's pc, according to cFOS speed support, the only thing I might be able to do is to cap the kid's internet connexion to 60% of its potential.......but not give any order of priority..... 

If I simply wanted to cap the connection of the kid, I could simply set the WAN port to 10MBps rather than the actual 100MBps. But I am not looking for a way to simply cap the connection for him....... but to set an order of priority which apparently is hard to find.


----------

